# Cam belt replacement advice - TT Mk2 2.0 TFSI year 2007



## Akerfeldt (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I have recently (2 weeks ago) bought a well looked after second hand TT mk2, as in the title.

The car looks and drives great, been also serviced recently by the dealer (who also gave me 3 years parts and labour warranty through Handler protect).

The car has 83,000 miles and I had a look at the service history and Audi recommendations on the log book:

The manufacturer recommends to change the "toothed" belt after 115,000 miles, with no indications about years of use. However, in this car it has been changed in 2012 at 30,000 miles - I have got proof on both log book and receipt.

Do I need to replace it ASAP or just ignore what the previous owner did (probably the garage tried to get some money convincing him the belt had to be changed regardless after 5 years...)?

Thank you in advance,

Davide


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, In the UK, Audi recommends 75k miles or 5 years. German VAG state there is no time limit just mileage. 
Aways a risk & once you start thinking about it never leaves your mind.
Pays your money & takes your choice.
Hoggy.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Have a look at this thread that I started earlier this month. It includes an email I got from Audi UK on this subject 👇








Cambelt replacement schedule - every 5 yrs, seriously?


When I got my 2008 model the dealer said it had a timing chain not belt. The service book refers to a chain too. Both are wrong. The car now has 65K miles and I had it fully inspected recently by Audi and by my local indy. The indy who inspected last said that the cambelt was replaced at some...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Akerfeldt (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello both, 
Thanks very much for your kind replies. 
Very useful information! 

I think it's time for me to save up some money and get it done... I want this car to last at least another 70k miles. 
I guess I could push it a little (50K and 9 years since last change) but the problem is:
A - I don't know how and in what traffic conditions this car has been driven before me. I mainly do motorway trips, around 200 miles per week, but the previous owner might well have been stuck every day in slow traffic. 
B - I am not sure if the replacement done at 30K was an original vw/audi product or some cheap crap... 
Said that, is there a way I can have a look/inspect at the cam belt without having to take off loads of covers, screws etc..? 
I am not sure, but I saw videos on the internet where they even have to lift the car with a jack and tool! Hope there's an easier way to just "look at it"... 

Thanks again


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Akerfeldt said:


> Hello both,
> Thanks very much for your kind replies.
> Very useful information!
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I had my indy inspect the cambelt a couple of months ago. They seem pretty confident that it had been replaced by a non-VW belt that was looking good but they couldn't estimate how long it will last. Others claimed that the VW logo fades but I haven't seen any evidence to back it up anywhere. I am planning on having it replaced in Jan when MOT and oil change are due. I was quoted a decent £350 by Audi specialists Halifax Auto Tech, all in including the water pump Services | Audi, Volkswagen, Skoda and Seat Specialists in Halifax, West Yorkshire


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

The timing (or cam) belt itself is super easy to replace on an EA113--it's basically like replacing the belt on a SOHC motor because there's only one cam sprocket as the second cam is driven by a chain that links the cams the other end of the engine. 

The tough part is the *damn. Engine. Mount.*. I have _many_ words (and also many repetitions of those words) when it comes to getting that thing out, that I shall not repeat here  lol. 

The interval is 110k mi or 175k kms (as stated in the maintenance schedules over here) and despite there being a recent thread where people were saying it needs to be changed sooner or more frequently, IMO that's a bunch of nonsense. The interval *is* that many miles and I've not heard/read of any EA113 engines having the belt let go before that. I'm sure it's possible as anything could fail at any time but unlike the EA888 chain _mess_ and fiasco, have never heard anything about timing letting go on an EA113 where the schedule was followed...and that schedule is 175k km as far as I'm concerned.

I wouldn't change it unless you suspect the change was done with "cheap crap" parts as you indicate as those may well make things worse. The interval is obviously specified based on using OE parts--as a note, IIRC, OE idlers are made by INA, the OE belt is made by Conti or INA, the OE tensioner is made by Litens. I believe the OE water pump is made by Hepu though it may depend on whether you have a plastic or metal impeller version. I had the plastic but replaced with a metal-impeller Hepu pump.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Akerfeldt said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have recently (2 weeks ago) bought a well looked after second hand TT mk2, as in the title.
> 
> ...


I have done 50k in 12 years since new - it’s on its 3rd cam belt - I change them every 5 years irrespective that I only do 3-4K a year. My friend had an a3 and belt went - £5k bill and that was 8 years ago.
Audi give you free Mots for life if you have belt done by them so you are getting £250 off cost. 

It’s up to you I change my dsg oil and filter every 3 years rather than stated 4. I believe in looking after the car and it’s worked thus far. Coming up to 13 years old and drives like new.


----------



## Akerfeldt (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi all,
Thanks again to everyone for your kindest response!
I am really glad to be part of this forum - Lots of very kind friends always happy to help!

I just checked again and the 1st belt replacement was carried out by Audi garage, so that should give me some peace of mind (maybe... Lol)

What I take away out of all of this, as my very personal opinion, is that replacing every 5 years for a EA113 is probably not worth it (provided you've not done 115k miles in this time!).
Sadly, the only comparison I have thus far is my old ford fiesta (1.2 petrol) - bought it from new. I made 80k miles and 14 years, never changed the belt (stupidly) but still running as new. Good engine, but it was also me, who, regardless of maintenance, didn't stress the car.

In the end, on my TT the belt has now 9 years and 50k miles - I'll have it inspected by a trusted indy and then start saving some pennies to have it replaced next year.
I think I might go to the place recommended by wsantos - it's rather close to where I live! 

Hope to see you guys at some point in person, maybe at some TT gathering!

Cheers!


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Akerfeldt said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks again to everyone for your kindest response!
> I am really glad to be part of this forum - Lots of very kind friends always happy to help!
> 
> ...


Glad you found some history. I wouldn't replace it every 5 years personally but will have it done in January and that should see it for another 8 to 10 years. Speak to Steve, the MD at that Audi specialist in Halifax. He's a TT lover and they got lots of positive reviews. And £350 is not a bad price. Others in the region quoted from £400 to £450. For general maintenance, I use Markos Autos here in Huddersfield. Had several cars taken there over the last 14 years. Can't go wrong with them Marko's Autos, Huddersfield | Garage Services - Yell


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

So I took the TT to Audi specialist garage Halifax Auto Tech to have the cambelt + water pump serviced this week. I also got the thermostat replaced and now the temperature is no longer fluctuating which new to me. Ever since I bought the car the thermostat had been stuck open...

Steve (MD) at Auto Tech also managed to close the gap on the driver side window so the wind noise is gone. All in I paid £490 (£350 cambelt, £145 for stat, basically free window adjustment) which is not bad at all. Top quality service, they showed and talked me through all new parts, showed me the older ones afterwards. Highly recommended garage. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------

